# Baker Insert Pics for your Library



## Baker_Falcon (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello my name is Adam and I live in Lykens Valley in Dauphin County Pennsylvania.  Recently purchased my first home at a public estate auction that had a Baker Stove insert.  Both owners are deceased so I had no information on when or how they put the stove in.  I grew up in a home with an open burning fireplace used for ambiance.  My first thought was to rip the stove out, sell it, and use the open burning fireplace.  Because I grew up in Harman Stove country (started in my hometown) a several of my friends use either Harman wood burners or pellet stoves.  They both said- trust us and give it a try.  I had a licensed professional (http://www.hoffmansoutdoor.com/) come out and clean/inspect the stove. The first fire was a total disaster because I did not know I had to "prime" the flue with this set up.  I did so by rolling up a piece of newspaper and sticking it up the flue.  I did some research (mainly on your forum) and am have some pretty good success with heating the home in the evenings until we leave for work in the morning.  I work until 8 in the evenings on weekdays so I don't get to make a fire until then but get a good one going by bed time and it stays comfortable in our house (1,200 square foot brick ranch home) until we leave for work in the morning.  Looking forward to my first weekend of burning for several hours.  

I contacted the manufacturer and have found out that it was produced in the mid 1980s.  The model is a Baker Falcon Wood Stove.  I have attached a picture of the stove for you to put in your picture library for anyone that needs help identifying the stove.  I'm not sure how to  put it in your library, perhaps a moderator could help.  


Two questions that after searching was unable to find information on:
1- This stove has a "blower" system.  Do you guys find that as a "gimmick" or the real deal? I think it works fantastic.

2- The manufacturer recommended that I attached my magnetic thermometer to the door of the stove and run between 275-475 but I'm not convinced that is the best spot for it.  Thoughts? 

Great job on the site and great information here, thanks to all that have contributed.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Oct 25, 2013)

That looks like a great stove in great condition!
Fan looks fine.  I bet it heats like a beast!


----------



## aussiedog3 (Oct 25, 2013)

275-475 sounds a little cool.  You will find the stoves sweet spot where it likes to cruise.  May wind up being more like 600-700.


----------



## begreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. I haven't seen this stove before.

Where's the hearth? Something should be protecting that nice floor. It needs a hearth extension pad to be kosher.


----------



## webbie (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.bakerstoves.com/stoves.htm

Looks like they went to mostly coal stove to avoid EPA stuff. 

I'll post a wiki page and put this photo in...


----------



## Baker_Falcon (Oct 28, 2013)

begreen said:


> Where's the hearth? Something should be protecting that nice floor. It needs a hearth extension pad to be kosher.



I did purchase a fire retardant hearth rug as recommended by my service tech. 

Thanks for adding that to your wiki hopefully someone like me that was searching " what stove do I have " it will be helpful to them.  

So far so good with the burning.  Sucker gets toasty!  Puts my wife to sleep.  Not going to be burning this week with lows only dipping into the mid 40s low 50s.  I have been burning good hot fires keeping the temp around 250-400 on the stove door and with the blower fan going it heats up the whole place nice.  Very little if any smoke coming out the chimney- that is a good thing for me and my neighbors. Little warm in the living room with the stove but hey it beats the oil cartel.  Figured if you get to hot just open the damn outside window.  Looking forward to see how it works out of "shoulder season" and into the dead of winter.  

Any tips for a long burn on this puppy?  After a few hours of burning and the stove at temp, I have been just putting two pieces on (two year seasoned hard wood), opening up the dampers, letting them catch, and then ramping the dampers back.  Burns up pretty quick though in about 3 hours reduced to damn near nothing, perhaps I am just being a little too optimistic. Should i keep both dampers at about even or one open and one closed?  Not sure on that one.  I don't want it to slow down too much and just smolder.


Thanks for the comments.


----------

